# 29 week baby doc appt... some good some bad..



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had my docs appt today.. I am 29 weeks.. Well in the month of January I was under a lot of stress and anxiety and I had to switch OB's so I could take my anxiety med again. During this time.. and going through the false labor thing I went though.. I lost about 6lbs in 2 weeks. I had completely lost my appetite. Since getting back on my medication.. (which I've taken very sparingly) my appetite has came back and I've been less stressed. So... I gained 10lbs since last docs visit. hehe I put back on what I lost and then some. I also found out today that I am anemic.  This really concerned me at first but the doctor says that it is very very common. She gave me an iron supplement.Baby Zachary is doing well, he has gone breech though! I thought he had because I've been receiving a lot of hard low kicks that are somewhat painful at times! And his head is well lodged up under my rib cage so... its been very uncomfortable to "slouch" when I sit... or even lay on my side at an angle. The doc says he still has plenty of time to go head down.. which I hope he does soon... for my own comfort! lol This doctor doesn't do an ultrasound every time. so poop poop sorry no new pics. I go back in 3 weeks.. then from there it will be every 2 weeks for a month then once a week. I'm getting so close!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't worry he has plenty of time to turn. They can turn and turn back then turn again lmao. 

Have you been taking prenatal vitamins? If not that could cause your low iron. Thats not anything to worry much about either, the supplement will get you fixed up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh meg I feel for you I'm anemic too, your going through a lot of the same stuff that I did. One good word of advice always have a soda like sprite with you. It'll help keep your sugar level up. I had a hard time and even passed out in the store once.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I was just thinking about anemia the other night! how weird. most anemia in pregnancy is from low iron. did they dr give you any advice yet? my sister had low iron (anemia) but she was advised to take higher iron prenatals and that helped.
sorry to hear all the poop poop going on right now for you.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holly, yeah I've been taking the prenatal since the beginning of pregnancy.. and the whole pregnancy. Sometimes I might forget a day.. but generally I take it every day. I thought I might be a little anemic because I'm tired all the time but it could also be pregnancy and poor sleep. 

Riley, I got the iron supplements to take twice a day. I don't think my levels are too terribly low. When I got pregnant they said my hemoglobin was 12 and it's 9.8 now. From what I read the baby takes your iron stores and causes you to be anemic. I also heard that having bad morning sickness and heavy periods pre pregnancy can predispose you. I had both of these problems. So I am guessing I was at risk and didn't realize it. 

Thanks for the advice Krystal... I nearly passed out in the store a few times!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Holly, yeah I've been taking the prenatal since the beginning of pregnancy.. and the whole pregnancy. Sometimes I might forget a day.. but generally I take it every day. I thought I might be a little anemic because I'm tired all the time but it could also be pregnancy and poor sleep.
> 
> Riley, I got the iron supplements to take twice a day. I don't think my levels are too terribly low. When I got pregnant they said my hemoglobin was 12 and it's 9.8 now. From what I read the baby takes your iron stores and causes you to be anemic. I also heard that having bad morning sickness and heavy periods pre pregnancy can predispose you. I had both of these problems. So I am guessing I was at risk and didn't realize it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Krystal... I nearly passed out in the store a few times!!


Yeah, the iron should help you out alot! you should feel alittle better too.
And yep! the baby takes alot of red blood cells which causes anemia. the fact that you were stressed out and not eating can also cause your Iron to drop so that maybe the reason. I don't have bad morning sickness or heavy periods but I do have an issue with anxiety attacks at times so I have to stay calm.
You are due in April right? sometimes the baby flips towards the end and will shift before birth or....they can turn the baby from breech which I heard is painful.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Yeah, the iron should help you out alot! you should feel alittle better too.
> And yep! the baby takes alot of red blood cells which causes anemia. the fact that you were stressed out and not eating can also cause your Iron to drop so that maybe the reason. I don't have bad morning sickness or heavy periods but I do have an issue with anxiety attacks at times so I have to stay calm.
> You are due in April right? sometimes the baby flips towards the end and will shift before birth or....they can turn the baby from breech which I heard is painful.


Yep I'm not too worried about him flipping I am sure he will. He was head down and flipped 2 weeks ago. He's just in such an uncomfortable position.. it's hurting me.  My boyfriend said " i bet he's going to be a little shhh just like me" LOL "Yep hunny... definitely your boy!"


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Everything will be fine.

Corbin stayed in my ribs. You could actually see the imprint of his foot sometimes.
It's aweful girl, I know.

Thank the lord above my baby making days are over. I just enjoy everyone ele's babies now.
I love the newborn stage..purest and most precious thing in the world. 

I wish you the best of luck. Just wait till you got him in your arms and then you will know everything was soooooo worth it!!!!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ooooooo and the good side your nails and hair are gonna grow like a mofo!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hang in there!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You and baby Zac will be fine. He has lots of time to turn. Keep us posted.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that baby is going to do cartwheels and turn head down at the last possible second, I mean hours maybe a week (if your lucky) before labor will he turn head down. 10 MORE WEEKS im so excited for you! I love babies! god I wish I didnt have to be prego I would have TONS of babies lol, why cant the men do it!!! lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ur doing a good job prego mego


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks ladies.. ughhh this iron is making me feel so sick to my stomach.  Last night I took it before bed and didn't eat anything.. I drank some juice with it because I heard vit C helps it absorb. Well I felt sick all night before falling asleep, I had to sleep elevated because I really didn't want to puke. This morning I took it and then ate breakfast (eggs and some sausage biscuits and juice) and ugghhh stomach still upset! I guess next time I'll try eating first and waiting maybe 30 minutes to see if that helps...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks ladies.. ughhh this iron is making me feel so sick to my stomach.  Last night I took it before bed and didn't eat anything.. I drank some juice with it because I heard vit C helps it absorb. Well I felt sick all night before falling asleep, I had to sleep elevated because I really didn't want to puke. This morning I took it and then ate breakfast (eggs and some sausage biscuits and juice) and ugghhh stomach still upset! I guess next time I'll try eating first and waiting maybe 30 minutes to see if that helps...


I had the same problem eat first then take the pill. Poor girl that sick feeling is the worst. Keep your head up your almost there


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I had the same problem eat first then take the pill. Poor girl that sick feeling is the worst. Keep your head up your almost there


Thanks.. guess I'll start taking them after I've had food in for a little while. I just threw up a whole lot a little while ago.  I had a headache and was feeling all dizzy from it. But am starting to feel better now.. drinking some water. Will probably be hungry again in 30 minutes.. lol

My man better really appreciate me after going through all of this and giving him his first born son!!!  lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks.. guess I'll start taking them after I've had food in for a little while. I just threw up a whole lot a little while ago.  I had a headache and was feeling all dizzy from it. But am starting to feel better now.. drinking some water. Will probably be hungry again in 30 minutes.. lol
> 
> My man better really appreciate me after going through all of this and giving him his first born son!!!  lol


If he doesn't I'll kick his booty. :rofl: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks girl!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I was anemic too during my pregnancy, it does lower your energy levels. Try eating some iron enriched foods...spinich salads,brocolli, ect...Your almost there hang in there.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ahh im sorry, but hey you still got time for zachyy to go heads down!
i'll be prayin for ya!!!!
i keep you guys in my thoughts everyday!!!

we just got our ultra sounds pics on thurs. WE SAW THE HEARTBEAT!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> ahh im sorry, but hey you still got time for zachyy to go heads down!
> i'll be prayin for ya!!!!
> i keep you guys in my thoughts everyday!!!
> 
> we just got our ultra sounds pics on thurs. WE SAW THE HEARTBEAT!!!


Aww how exciting!! How far along is she?

And thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Aww how exciting!! How far along is she?
> 
> And thanks for the prayers.


i think she's 8 wks.
they give us a different date each time.
her due date is sept 26


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i think she's 8 wks.
> they give us a different date each time.
> her due date is sept 26


That's what they did to us too we had like 4 different due dates and then they ended up enducing me a month early :rofl::rofl: they were all wrong


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow... I had my due date changed once because I gave them the wrong date for my last P. I corrected it... and the baby was on schedule for that date... so I've stuck with April 28th.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have had some minor issues but in the end God made our bodies to have children, we will just pray your little boy flip his self the right way and you have an easy delivery.
I'm sorry you have been feeling so sick with the iron pills! NO FUN :hug: from us


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Sorry to hear you have had some minor issues but in the end God made our bodies to have children, we will just pray your little boy flip his self the right way and you have an easy delivery.
> I'm sorry you have been feeling so sick with the iron pills! NO FUN :hug: from us


Thank you much! Yes I am thankful that these are the biggest issues I've had the whole pregnancy. How are you doing?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good for the most part now if my boobs stop hurting I would be perfect! lol
I also do not understand why I have to pee every 30 min...... I am in big trouble when the baby gets bigger if I am already having to go every 30 min!
I have my Doc appt next week so I will have more info YAY!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good news is... the boob soreness goes away... bad news is.... I can't even go to the movie theater because the peeing is so frequent! LOL Thank god New Moon came out in November before it got too bad... lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh MAN! the peeing every 30 min will get worse! lol
Today was my first day with nasuea...... no fun! I should not have said I was doing so well I upset the pregnancy Gods! lol


----------

